# über Java in eine Text-Datei auf einem Server schreiben



## nikorofl (19. Feb 2012)

Hallo.

Ich verzweifel grad an folgendem Problem:
Ich habe einen Webspace auf dem eine leere .txt Datei ist. mit meinem Programm möchte ich in diese Datei schreiben ( nen einfachen String). Alle Versuche blieben bisher leider erfolglos, die Verbindung zu der Datei wird immer aufgebaut, aber der Inhalt bleibt leer 

Mein Code:

URL myURL = new URL("http://(meineHP)/datei.txt");
			URLConnection myURLConnection = myURL.openConnection();
			myURLConnection.setDoOutput(true);
			myURLConnection.connect();

			OutputStreamWriter out = new OutputStreamWriter(
					myURLConnection.getOutputStream());
			out.write("string");
			out.close();

hab schon verschiedene Streamwriter probiert aber nichts scheint zu klappen.

bitte um hilfe 

mfg


----------



## irgendjemand (19. Feb 2012)

ist diese frage und der code da wirklich dein ernst ?

ne mal wirklich ...

du sagst du hast einen webspace und willst dann mit einer URL die auch noch explizit das protocol HTTP enthält einfach so irgendwo rein schreiben ?

OUCH

dazu solltest du dir mal bei wikipedia durchlesen WAS HTTP überhaupt ist und WIE es arbeitet ... aber SO wird das nichts ...

du könntest entweder *was ich dir nicht empfehlen würde* mit FTP *ebenfalls google und wikipedia* jedesmal eine datei auf den server raufladen ... aber ich denke das das eher weniger in deinem interesse ist ...

was jetzt eher greifen würde wäre ein webservice mit PHP oder JSP *meinetwegen auch ASP* der das was du in die datei schreiben willst über HTTP POST entgegen nimmt und dann in die datei schreibt ...

da dir offenbar sehr viele grundlagen rund ums web und die dort eingesetzten protokolle fehlen würde ich dir raten dich erstmal damit zu beschäftigen als gleich was in java schreiben zu wollen ... denn das das nicht geht siehst du ja ...


btw : es gibt zwar gewisse HTTP methods die sowas erlauben würden ... aber auf grund von sicherheitsmaßnahmen , protocol-versionen und dem alter dieser dinge ... sind diese meist deaktiviert *da für diese aufgaben andere protokolle und dienste verwendet werden*


----------



## Helgon (19. Feb 2012)

Weil ich heut mal gut drauf bin und zufällig fast genau was du brauchst auf der Platte liegen hab:

Das sollte dir ausreichend helfen, damit du damit dein Problem lösen kannst


```
<?php

	header("Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8");

	// URL = write.php?sh=text

	$sh = $_GET['sh'];
	
	if($sh != "null"){
		$datei = fopen("sh.txt", "w");
		if (!$datei) {
			echo "Die Datei konnte zum Schreiben nicht geöffnet werden.";
		} else {
			fwrite($datei, "");
			fwrite($datei, "$sh");
			fclose($datei);
			echo "1Datei erfolgreich beschrieben.\n";
		}
...
	}
```


```
try {
            url = new URL("http://www.deineurl.de/bla/webservice/write.php?sh="+p1);
        } catch (MalformedURLException e) {
        	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(parent,
				    "Die Übertragung ist fehgeschlagen.\nEs konnte keine Verbindung zum Server aufgebaut werden.\nVersuchen sie es in wenigen Minuten erneut.",
				    "Keine Verbindung",
				    JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
```

Grüße


----------

